# Tent Recommendation



## eriebound (Jul 19, 2006)

I am looking to roam the UP this summer for a couple of weeks in search of trout.

Thinking of buying a tent to camp as a place to stay during my wandering

Any of you camping experts have a recomendation on a tent that is easy to set up, light, and could sleep up to 3 portly gentlmen

I appreciate it


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Take a look at www.cabelas.com. They have every kind of tent under the sun.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Eureka's Two Man's are good. Can't remember what I have but be sure to get one with a good vestibule and one that is about 4 lbs. I think I spent $185 for mine. You can get cheaper ones, but you get what you pay for.

I think I have the Mountain Pass.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had a Eureka Timberland 4 man for years and it works well. It's been more faithful than my ex-wife:lol:! BUT, I've found if you want to sleep in a tent with any room, divide the manufacturers # of people it will sleep by 2! My 4 man will COMFORTABLY sleep 2 people and their gear - and I would really get the vestibule, great place to put wet boots and other junk. There's a zillion tents out there, but the Eurekas' in my opinion are a good value.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Ditto Eurekas. And ditto the 3 man is good for 2-even with a vestuibule.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

REI has tents that rival the best brands in quality, and a GREAT warranty. You pay a little more, but a lot less than some. I have a REI basecamp, and have used it for many years. It will handle 3 real big guys in comfort, and has a great rainfly system with a lot of ventilation. My old tent was a used rei that is over 20 years old and it still works great. I use it backpacking as it is a lot smaller.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

If money is no issue take a look at some of the higher end backpacking tents. Most are built to be light weight and easy to assemble. The only downfall is that a 3 man backpacking tent is usually a comfortable 1.5 man tent. Their sizing is generally a bit off...ha ha ha
I have a sierra designs tent that can either be free standing (no stakes) or staked with 15 or so stakes. It is a virtual bomb shelter and has been able to withstand even the most terrible storms with high winds. I have had it for 7 years and it has never leaked. If I were you I would look for something that has a full coverage rain fly ie. a fly that goes all the way down to the ground. I would also keep in mind that you will usually only be sleeping in the tent so yes, it is nice to have tons of room, but do you really need it if the only thing you are doing in the tent is sleeping? Good tents are not meant to be lounges.. ha ha... 

Try a search on some of these companies:
the north face
Sierra designs
REI
MSR
Mountain Hardware
Kelty
Black Diamond

Good luck..
Jeff


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Agree totally MIoutdoorsjunkie. I was just staying awy from the elite stuff for some reason unknown.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'd go with the Eureka Timberline Outfitter 6 http://www.campmor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?memberId=12500226&productId=3048867

You'll never get wet and the tent is durable as all heck. Put three cots in there and stow your stuff under the cots. You can stand up in this tent to get dressed even if you are tall.


----------



## Dust (Aug 29, 2003)

The Timberline tents are good. I would also consider the Coleman Cabin tents. You could sit in the tent on a chair and look out thru the screen and avoid the bugs. I hope none of you snore.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

```
[CODE]The only downfall is that a 3 man backpacking tent is usually a comfortable 1.5 man tent. Their sizing is generally a bit off...ha ha ha[/CODE]
```
So true. A 3 man is a 2 man and a 4 man is a 3man.

I own a Marmot Hoot. I've had it for 5 years and camp for propbably around 45 days a year. I spend alot of time out in the woods with it. It's has never failed. Been thru alot of crazy storms and it packs great. 

With three guys I would probably look for something with two doors and a two vestibules, one large and one real small. 

Every year I would spend the time to re-seal it. When re sealing try to use something that has UV protectant in it. The UV's will break down your tent quick. So when you set it up I suggest finding the most shaded area that you can find. Just look up and make sure that your not putting by a widow maker. Also use a higher quality tent tarp on the ground. It will keep the underneth bottum dry, keep the tub from puncturing as well. 

Just my .02


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

*UPTracker* is right. Check out Cabela's.
Also, get a 6-person tent if you can. When they say a tent is for 3 people, they are talking about supermodels, not us real folks!!
Cabela's also sells real nice cots. Worth the cost, especially if you value your back.

Good Luck.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Steve said:


> I'd go with the Eureka Timberline Outfitter 6


I use to own one of these. Threw it out last summer though, after 22 years and 3 zippers later. It was an awesome tent but was around $400 back then.

I replaced it with the 6 man version of this:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat550002&hasJS=true

It is alot easier and quicker to set up and with stood some BIG thunderstoms this past summer. It is cheaper too.

Pat


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I have to agree with SA Ultra,.... The outback lodge tent is a good choice.
I picked up the 8 man version for my elk hunt out west in Idaho. Holds 4 grown men and their gear plus a few odds n' ends just fine.

Nice and roomy with that 9' ceiling in that one!


----------



## Ogre (Mar 21, 2003)

If the tent is for the summer months only then I would only add one recommendation to what others have said. My recommendation would be for what I will call a bath tub floor. Get the kind of floor that is water proof and the kind that curls around past the floor and goes up the sides a little way. This way if you are in a driving rain storm things will stay dry even if there is running water on the outside.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

Polly-tarps work well also,... get one that's a foot longer and wider than the floor dimensions to setup your tent on. Dig a small trench around the perimeter of the tarp and place the "flaps" in the trenches with a couple of "run-off" trenches leading away from the tent-site. Everything will be high an' dry.


----------



## smusselman (9 mo ago)

WILDCATWICK said:


> ```
> [CODE]The only downfall is that a 3 man backpacking tent is usually a comfortable 1.5 man tent. Their sizing is generally a bit off...ha ha ha[/CODE]
> ```
> So true. A 3 man is a 2 man and a 4 man is a 3man.
> ...


I love my hoot. I am curious if you could measure your poles. I lost mine in a move some how and would like to replace them.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

smusselman said:


> I love my hoot. I am curious if you could measure your poles. I lost mine in a move some how and would like to replace them.



This thread is from 2007.

I'd try contacting Marmot to see if you can get a replacement pole for your tent.



https://www.marmot.com/support/contact-us


----------

